# Sioux Falls, SD - 8238099 Jackson Young Male



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if this belongs in urgent or non urgent?


http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2801681-ss.html










Pet ID #:	8238099 
Shelter: Sioux Falls Area Humane Society
Phone: (605) 338-4441 3 
- Let 'em know you saw "Jackson" on Adopt-a-Pet.com!
Email: [email protected]

3720 E. Benson Road
Sioux Falls, SD 57104
605-338-4441
http://www.shumanesociety.com
just east of I229 & Benson Road

Jackson is:
already neutered
purebred
Jackson's story...
Hi my name is Jackson, and I was left in one of the night receiving kennels when the shelter was closed with a note about me and no contact information. Everything that the staff here at the shelter knows about me comes from the note, and unfortunately there wasn't much written about me. I was born on November 20th, and was neutered in July but it didn't say where. I sit and fetch and play with kids, but it didn't say if I have lived with children or what their ages were. The note said that I like other dogs but it didn't say if I lived with other dogs and what kind of dogs they were. I like to chase horses and cats and eat the treats that they leave behind. I like to chew on everything, and am trained for the invisible fence. My former owners were gone all day, and that's when I got destructive. I like to get into and eat garbage. I am a working breed, intelligent and energetic, but if I don't get enough attention, exercise and training, I will be destructive which is common for my breed. I have a high prey drive so that is a reason why I chase. I need someone that actually has time for a dog like me. Please research my breed if you have never had a shepherd because we are alot of work, but it's worth it! Oh and I like to play with water! I am just a puppy but my size is large and I tend to jump up and can be mouthy so the staff thinks that it would be best if I go to a home where children are at least 12 years old and older. I am neutered, microchipped, vaccinated and treated with frontline. Come and spend some time with me today.


----------

